# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Весенние утренники

## aichka

*Дорогие девочки!

Предлагаю вашему вниманию утренники к  празднику 8 марта!*



*1. "  Букет цветов для мамочки" мл. гр

2. "  Пирожки к празднику"  - мл. гр

3.  "Путешествие на кораблике"  ср. гр.

4.  " Вышиваем  для мамы" -ст-подг гр.

5.  " Маме бусы соберём!"  - ст. - подг гр.

6.  " Прогулка  в парке"     - ст- подг гр.

7.  " Конкурс "Две звезды" ( с родителями) ст - подг. гр

8.    " Песенки - картинки"    - ст - подг гр.

9.    " Концерт для мамочек" ( с дикторами) - ст- подг. гр.

10    "Волшебный цветочек Весны" мл.- ср. гр.
*

*
Стоимость каждого сценария - 300 руб.*





*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## Верарома

Дорогая, Аллочка Анатольевна!!!!
Оплатила сегодня за ноты к 8 Марта  (в 18.02  22-01-12)......ЖДУ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ И В ПРЕВКУШЕНИИ)))
А есть фонограмма к весенним песням (диск) , я бы с удовольствием приобрела))))
Спасибо вам за ваш труд!!!
Люблю вас!!!)))

Вера из  СПб

veraroma@inbox.ru

----------


## бемолик

Алла Анатольевна,Ваши сценарии очень интересны, доступны,оригинальны!Спасибо большое!
Когда я работала первый год,меня учила опытная воспитательница:"Не наворачивай сценарии, это детский сад,они должны быть яркими,но не сложными и не потому,чтобы нам было легче,а чтобы утренник не утомил детей,а оставил яркие впечатления и в то же время дал возможность проявить себя...Вот и нужно найти эту золотую серединку..."У Вас я все это нашла.Причем в каждом утреннике есть своя изюминка. Каждый из нас понимает,что написать удачный сценарий- это огромный труд.Девочки,я считаю,что сценарии Аллы Анатольевны - продуманы до мелочей,написаны с любовью к детям,есть чему нам учиться!Еще раз спасибо!!!

----------


## Vitolda

> Девочки,я считаю,что сценарии Аллы Анатольевны - продуманы до мелочей,написаны с любовью к детям,есть чему нам учиться!


Действительно так!
Конечно же, любая из нас взяв за основу сценарий Аллы Анатольевны внесет в него свои коррективы, ведь и сами мы люди совсем разные, и дети у нас очень разные, но логичность, стройность, соответствие возрасту и культура в содержании предложенных сценариев достойны восхищения. Спасибо!
Кроме всего прочего, я лично просто "вынуждена" была ближе познакомиться с творчеством Елены Попляновой, песни которой используются Аллой Анатольевной, чему я тоже очень рада.
Алла Анатольевна! Я обратила внимание, что в Ваших сценариях нет взрослых персонажей. Это касается только 8 Марта, как подарка мамам от детей?

----------


## Vitolda

Вдогонку к предыдущему сообщению посылаю ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за песни! Любая из них станет изюминкой праздника, с удовольствием будет исполнена детьми. Глаза разбегаются, каждую хочется скорее принести ребятам.

----------


## aichka

> Действительно так!
> Конечно же, любая из нас взяв за основу сценарий Аллы Анатольевны внесет в него свои коррективы, ведь и сами мы люди совсем разные, и дети у нас очень разные, но логичность, стройность, соответствие возрасту и культура в содержании предложенных сценариев достойны восхищения. Спасибо!
> Кроме всего прочего, я лично просто "вынуждена" была ближе познакомиться с творчеством Елены Попляновой, песни которой используются Аллой Анатольевной, чему я тоже очень рада.
> Алла Анатольевна! Я обратила внимание, что в Ваших сценариях нет взрослых персонажей. Это касается только 8 Марта, как подарка мамам от детей?


Ирочка! Спасибо вам преогромное за такую оценку утренников и песен, мне очень приятно... а по поводу  взрослых персонажей на 8 марта - вы заметили совершенно точно!

Я на 8 марта не беру их *принципиально*, потому что искренне считаю, что это совершенно особый праздник,* очень лирического настроя*! Это не развлечение! И сценарии должны к нему быть особые! Не по обычному стандарту..

На Осень, Новый год, любые развлечения взрослые персонажи логичны и просто необходимы! Я прекрасно понимаю, что праздники - прежде всего для детей!  Да, бесспорно!!

*Но 8 марта- не для детей, а ОТ детей*- для мам и бабушек, воспитателей и девочек! 

Это особый совершенно день! И признаваться мамам и бабушкам  в любви на фоне Карлсона или Бабы Яги -  мне кажется лишним... Это признание в любви! И оно делается с глазу на глаз!

Тем более, что СТОЛЬКО номеров есть на 8 марта - столько песен, танцев, игр, оркестров, стихов чудесных, а время утренника ограничено, и приход персонажа игрового на 8 марта, я считаю, отнимает время у малышей лишний раз сказать маме "люблю"!

Я сама обожаю приход веселых персонажей на любые праздники, но 8 марта - это нежность и трепет, любовь и благодарность... и мамы именно на этом празднике хотят увидеть и услышать выступления своих детей, а не развлечение для них! Мне так кажется... я никому ни в коем случае не навязываю своё мнение... каждый делает, как он видит и чувствует..

А потом, спасибо, что заметили, что все мои сценарии игровые, все сюжетные, стараюсь всё логично продумывать, детям и взрослым весело, использую и инсценирование песен, и сценки, и сюжетные номера, но ничто не отвлекает от нежных признаний...

Но это моё субъективное мнение, оно только моё... никому его ни в коем случае не навязываю!




> Вдогонку к предыдущему сообщению посылаю ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за песни! Любая из них станет изюминкой праздника, с удовольствием будет исполнена детьми. Глаза разбегаются, каждую хочется скорее принести ребятам.


 Ирочка! За песни - ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ СПАСИБО! Сама с удовольствием пою их с ребятами, а уж песня про "Воспитатель- мама" - самая любимая у ребят!
Папы поют про лучшую из мам, а малыши- дарят так нежно маме ручеёк и облачко... слушаю, аж сердце заходится...

Сейчас делаю к ним фонограммы!

Огромное тебе спасибо! Твоё мнение очень важно для меня! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Алла Анатольевна!
Еще один "технический" вопрос. В нескольких сценариях Вы используете фланелеграф. Какого он размера и в какое место зала выдвигается? Это не тот, с которого когда-то Басовый ключ "утащил" сердце Королевы Мелодии? 
Год назад осенью мои подготовишки украшали осеннее покрывало. Осенние листочки, грибы, следы птиц, капельки дождя постепенно крепились к ткани, натянутой на ширму с помощью двухстороннего скотча самими детьми. Заранее не обговаривалось, кто и куда прикрепит свою деталь. Может быть поэтому, получилось ярко, но не очень эстетично. А то, что прикрепляли элементы сами дети, с одной стороны плюс для их активности и самостоятельности не празднике, а с другой, заметно снижало динамичнось действия, появлялись вынужденные паузы.

----------

Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна!
> Еще один "технический" вопрос. В нескольких сценариях Вы используете фланелеграф. Какого он размера и в какое место зала выдвигается? Это не тот, с которого когда-то Басовый ключ "утащил" сердце Королевы Мелодии?
> Год назад осенью мои подготовишки украшали осеннее покрывало. Осенние листочки, грибы, следы птиц, капельки дождя постепенно крепились к ткани, натянутой на ширму с помощью двухстороннего скотча самими детьми. Заранее не обговаривалось, кто и куда прикрепит свою деталь. Может быть поэтому, получилось ярко, но не очень эстетично. А то, что прикрепляли элементы сами дети, с одной стороны плюс для их активности и самостоятельности не празднике, а с другой, заметно снижало динамичнось действия, появлялись вынужденные паузы.


Ирочка! Я вас понимаю... когда дети крепят что -либо хаотично, то может произойти такой ляп, когда получается не очень эстетично! 
Но тут дети, а чаще воспитатель выкладывает всё по контуру!
Объясняю: У нас зал квадратный и мы ставим фланелеграф сбоку, родители его видят, а выступлениям он не мешает...

 У малышей на фланелеграф цветок за цветком букет выставляет- *только воспитатель,* который уже несколько раз на репетиции выкладывал его и знает - как и в какой последовательности это сделать, чтобы получилось красиво!

А у старших - при выкладывании стежков - тоже преимущественно кладёт их воспитатель, а дети - всего несколько раз и то - на фланелеграфе есть контур рисунка, на который кладётся стежок... даже если ребёнок сделал не очень аккуратно, воспитатель или поможет поставить , или поправит, пока будет идти следующий номер...

А уж бусы - там вообще просто - воспитатель обычно делает стихотворный вывод из музыкальных номеров  и кладёт бусинки сам, а дети кладут несколько штук, и то, тогда, когда бусы уже вырисовываются на фланелеграфе, и дальше ясно видна золотая ниточка, на которую нанизываются бусы... уж мимо не промахнутся: бусинка к бусинке... 

Зато в конце утренника получается очень красивый рисунок - как итог подарка из наград за музыкальные номера...

----------

Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## бемолик

Девочки, а вот у меня нет большого фланелеграфа( конечно смешно!) денег вообще сейчас на это все не выделяют, уже и бумагу и шары за свой счет покупаю. Но я хочу сделать крупные бусины из соленого теста и на тонкую ленточку воспитатель будет их нанизывать, а вот куда эту ленточку поместить, чтобы процесс сборки бус был всем виден - я еще думаю...
Алла Анатольевна. а про персонажи на 8 Марта я с Вами ой как согласна! Я не могла два года назад отбиться от заведующей, которая требовала - больше героев, чтобы было представление для детей!ну сделала.И Карлсон был, и Кот Леопольд и Мама Кошка у малышей.Ну малыши еще ничего, маленькие,здесь согласна, а вот у старших  обожаю больше стихов из уст детей, а не пустую никому не нужную болтовню героев,Только дети трогательнее и нежнее всех скажут и песней, и стихом и танцем  все своей мамочке,Пишу сценарии и слезы на глазах еще до того как детки это все сделают.А уж после праздника!Какие гордые и счастливые мамы уходят из зала!
 Девочки, почитав  сценарии Аллы Анатольевны, я тоже обратила внимание на отсутствие взрослых героев и смело не стала их включать в свои утренники.И увидев обсуждения выше, уверена, что это правильно!

----------


## aichka

> Дорогая, Аллочка Анатольевна!!!!
> Оплатила сегодня за ноты к 8 Марта (в 18.02 22-01-12)......ЖДУ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ И В ПРЕВКУШЕНИИ)))
> А есть фонограмма к весенним песням (диск) , я бы с удовольствием приобрела))))
> Спасибо вам за ваш труд!!!
> Люблю вас!!!)))


Дорогие девочки! Все, кто пишет мне в личку о фонограммах к весенним песням! Спасибо вам большое за доверие и интерес к моим песням!
*
Фонограммы ( плюсы и минусы) ВЕСЕННИХ песен будут готовы к середине января!

Это будет материал - песни, танцы- и для малышей и для больших ребят- по всем возрастам!
*
*
А пока  - удачных всем Новогодних праздников!!!!*

----------


## zubrilova

Алла Анатольевна, а где посмотреть ноты с песнями для 8 марта, чтобы завтра сразу вместе со сценариями оплатить?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, а где посмотреть ноты с песнями для 8 марта, чтобы завтра сразу вместе со сценариями оплатить?


Танечка! Ноты я планирую выставить вместе с фонограммами ( плюсами и минусами) альбомов весенних песен, которые будут готовы в середине января!

----------

Иишка (24.07.2016)

----------


## Тиса

> Ноты я планирую выставить вместе с фонограммами ( плюсами и минусами) альбомов весенних песен, которые будут готовы в середине января!


Аллочка Анатольевна, это будет электронный вариант? Или печатный? (Как сборник, который разошелся очень быстро, как Вы мне писали?) Если сборник, встаю в очередь. А в середине января это точно?
Буду ждать...

----------


## Terely

Давно уже я отказалась от героев в ст. подг. гр. на 8 марта, у нас всегда просто концерт для мам и бабушек + много игр с мамами и бабушками. В ср.гр иногда приходит гость в самом конце на игру и угощение (как сюрпризный), у малышей по разному бывает. 
Алла Анатольевна, я бы хотела приобрести сценарий для сильной подготовительной группы, и на группу у меня 3 мальчика и 21 девочка, какой сценарий Вы мне посоветуете? И есть ли возможность перевести с карты на карту (сбербанк)?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, я бы хотела приобрести сценарий для сильной подготовительной группы, и на группу у меня 3 мальчика и 21 девочка, какой сценарий Вы мне посоветуете? И есть ли возможность перевести с карты на карту (сбербанк)?


Верочка! Для сильных подготовительных ребят подойдёт сценарий "Прогулка в парке", а если захотите с участием родителей -
 тогда сценарий " Две звезды", если хотите- посмотрите небольшие кусочки видео с этого утренника:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4541253 

С этого сообщения - и дальше...

А номер карточки Visa СБ - 4276 8220 1186 1800

УДАЧИ!!!!

----------


## Terely

Спасибо, я выбрала сценарий "Две звезды". Прошла по ссылке мммм (смайлы не вставляются) я как раз в этом году уговорила таки маму с дочкой спеть песню "Мама с дочкой"  Мне вообще там все понравилось, стихи, песни,  но вот скачать песню "Мамины глаза" не вышло, ссылка устарела :-(  Алла Анатольевна а что значит сценарий с дикторами? 

По чеку: 
время 16:22:30  дата 06/02/2013
с карты 2536 на карту 1800 - 250 руб.

эл. адрес мой leiver12526@mail.ru
Cпасибо!

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Верочка! Всё отправила! А ссылки на песню не старые, просто почему-то последнее время вообще не открываются ссылки файлов с мэйла...

Даю вам ссылку на песню "Мамины глаза":

http://narod.ru/disk/64336995001.117...D0%B0.rar.html 

Пойте на здоровье!
Удачи вам и весёлых, нежных утренников!

----------


## ya-annushka

Алла Анатольевна, хочу сказать Вам ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за ваше творчество: за великолепные сценарии и потрясающие песни!!! В этом году я взяла за основу ваши сценарии весенних утренников "Маме бусы соберем" и "Волшебный цветок весны" - у нас получились яркие праздники, которые, действительно, стали незабываемым подарком мамам, бабушкам и воспитателям от детей. В этом ПРАЗДНИКЕ были задействованы абсолютно ВСЕ дети- каждому ребенку была предоставлена возможность сказать слова любви свим мамам и бабушкам. Мамочки были в восторге (даже тогда, когда только они одни могли разобрать те слова, которые произносили их малыши :))) Спасибо ВАМ!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Две весны я со своими ребятами всретила с помощью Аллиных сценариев. Год назад мы отправлялись в плавание на кораблике, собирали букет для мамы, все вместе рассматривали альбом и гуляли по парку. Не изменяла практически ничего, настолько все логично, интересно и разнообразно. Каждый из праздников запомнился и детям, и взрослым!

Обычно я не повторяю два года подряд один и  тот же сценарий. Но в этом году, теперь уже другая старшая группа, снова оживляла для мам и бабушек странички удивительного альбома!!! Разве что музыкальное оформление страничек поменялось, еще больше в альбоме стало Аллиных песен - и нежных, ласковых и веселых, задорных.

Но самым большим чудом стал праздник в подготовительной группе, на основе Аллиного сценария "Две звезды"!!! До самого последнего момента боялась, что не получится, сорвется, мамы застесняются, папы откажутся, заболеют, уедут в командировку.... 
Волнения были напрасными! И согласившихся принять участие в празднике оказалось достаточно, и никто из родителей на попятную не пошел. А сколько удовольствия получили и дети, и родители уже во время подготовки!!! Каждое утро встречали меня сияющие глаза и звонкий голосок кого-нибудь из ребят: "А сегодня мой папа (или мама) придет репетировать!" С трепетом и волнением готовились все! 
И вот 6 марта вспыхнуло в нашем зале созвездие! Даже если бы и хотели мы кому-то отдать победу - не смогли бы! Невозможно оценивать ту атмосферу, которая царила в зале!!! Нежность пап, танцующих вальс со своими дочками... Мягкие интонации мам, поющих дуэтом с сыновьями...Папа, вставший рядом с сыном на коленку, чтобы петь, глядя ему в глаза... Стихотворение, которое сочинила бабушка, прочитали диалогом мама с сыном, а папа перед праздником надул яркие, разноцветные шарики, который сын подарил женщинам в зале... Папа с дочкой, поющие о лучшем человеке - маме, под гитарный аккомпанемент дедушки... Всего этого, и еще многого другого я не увидела бы, не испытала бы такого трепета и бури чувств, если бы не Аллин сценарий "Две звезды"!!!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ya-annushka

Здравствуйте, Аллочка Анатольевна! В очередной раз я прихожу к Вам за помощью. Помогите, пожалуйста в выборе (можно сказать, очередного) весеннего сценария для старших групп. У Вас их так много-о-о!!! И столько восхищенных отзывов!!! Я в полной растерянности. В прошлом году я пользовалась Вашими сценариями, и в этом году ЕЩЕ ХОЧУ! Если Вам не сложно, пожалуйста, опишите, расскажите о чем другие Ваши ЧУДО -ТВОРЕНИЯ. Очень хочется взять в подготовительной группе "Две звезды", но боюсь, что не осилим в этом году, хотя очень - очень хочу... Алла Анатольевна, скажите, а песни, фонограммы, минусовки к сценарию "Две звезды" прилагаются или надо будет самим подбирать?

----------


## aichka

Анечка! Спасибо большое за добрые слова! 

Все утренники построены таким образом, что праздник проходит не ДЛЯ детей, то есть, это не развлечения в виде взрослых персонажей, а ОТ детей, - дети сами устраивают концерт для мам и бабушек, ведь они в этот день поздравляют своих дорогих женщин!

Музыкальные номера я обязательно помогу вам найти и подобрать, если вы не захотите их заменить своим репертуаром!

----------


## skrat.10

Здравствуйте, Алла Анатольевна! Перечитала еще раз восторженные отзывы девочек о ваших сценариях, посмотрела видео и тоже загорелась идеей приобрести что-нибудь из вашей сокровищницы. Глаза разбегаются, хочется многое. Может вы мне поможете сориентироваться в весенних сценариях? У меня в этом году 4 подготовительные группы: 2-обще развивающей направленности и 2 речевые. Из простых групп одна сильная, другая очень слабая. А воспитатели речевых групп заказали мне поставить на утреннике театрализованную сказку, чтобы дети продемонстрировали на празднике свои речевые достижения (у нас очень хорошие логопеды, которые помогают воспитателям при разучивании стихов, ролей, работают не только над звуковкой, но и эмоциональностью, посылом звука). Очень хочется всем угодить. Еще что-нибудь для средняшек. Детки хорошие.

----------


## aichka

Наташа! Спасибо вам большое за интерес к моим материалам!

Все утренники на 8 марта у меня построены не на развлечение детей, а на их поздравлениях для мам и бабушек... то есть, это праздники не ДЛЯ детей, а ОТ детей- ведь у них есть такая замечательная возможность выразить любовь своим самым близким людям!

Утренники строятся таким образом, что  каждая бусинка, цветочек- это номер, - и в конце дети дарят мамам бусы, сделанные, собранные своими руками, букет для мамы. А вышивание- каждый стежок ( связанная цепочка) - выкладывается на фланелеграф и в конце получается цифра 8, а вокруг цветы... пирожки мамам- по тому что принципу: каждый ингредиент для пирожков- номер - танец или песня.. пока пирожки готовятся- дети выступают для любимых бабушек и мам.

Концерт с дикторами - 2-ое детей ведущих ведут концерт, а "прогулка в парке" - дети гуляют в парке и приходят то на танцевальную площадку, то на концертную, но в павильон рукоделия, то в театральный павильон. и тд... а песенки- картинки- тут нужно рисовать большой альбом,который, листая, озвучивают дети - там картинки- весны, бабушки, цветы, мама, и тд... 

Путешествие на кораблике- дети плывут на корабле за цветами для мамы и попадают в гавань Мамы, бухту бабушки,  видят у реки уточку с утятами, наблюдают игру воробьишек, попадают на полянку с цветами и тд..

И театрализованные сценки прекрасно можно вписать в сценарии "Прогулка в парке", и утренники для старших, а сценарий "2 звезды" предполагает выступления ребёнка и родителя- мамы, бабушки, папы или сестры - 2 звезды- это ребеночек и взрослый...

Вы можете посмотреть номера из этих праздников - у меня на моей страничке в ютубе в разделе "Весенние праздники":

http://www.youtube.com/user/aichka1

----------


## skrat.10

Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за ответ. В ближайшее время все посмотрю и обязательно что-нибудь закажу.

----------


## ybayba

Добрый вечер Алла Анатольевна! В выходные просматривала страницы вашей творческой мастерской и обнаружила сценарии к 8 марта :Yes4:  Сразу захотелось познакомиться и с этой частью вашего творчества. денежки отослала на яндекс минут 30 назад. С нетерпением жду :Tender:  Адрес мой тот же   ybayba@mail.ru  (Бусы для мамы)  С уважением Светлана.

----------


## лилич

Спасибо вам за чудные песни!

----------


## лариса61

Девочки всем добрый вечер!!!! Два дня назад у нашей всеми любимой Аллачки я тоже приобрела сценарии к 8 марта.  И с первых строчек я поняла, что это самые лучшие сценарии, какие у меня были! Вот уж действительно-ЧУДО!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Они такие милые, нежные, простые! Спасибо Вам Аллачка, за Ваш божественный дар, за ту красоту которой Вы с нами делитесь!

----------


## АнжеликаЯ

АЛЛА! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШИ МАТЕРИАЛЫ :Tender:

----------


## t2411

Добрый вечер, Алла Анатольевна и дорогие коллеги. Сегодня получила диски с весенними песнями, а также сценарий весеннего утренника "Бусы маме соберем". Очень замечательный сценарий, очень нежный и трогательный и в общем-то не сложный для осуществления.
 А песни с дисков полностью под него подходят.Я так рада, что для мам будет замечательный праздник.  :Ok: 
Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна   :Tender:

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Дорогая наша Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо вам сценарии! Как они хороши!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/6588764m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## лариса61

> Добрый вечер, Алла Анатольевна и дорогие коллеги. Сегодня получила диски с весенними песнями, а также сценарий весеннего утренника "Бусы маме соберем". Очень замечательный сценарий, очень нежный и трогательный и в общем-то не сложный для осуществления.
>  А песни с дисков полностью под него подходят.Я так рада, что для мам будет замечательный праздник. 
> Спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна


_Да вы правы, Аллы Анатольевны песни, танцы, ее праздники, очень интересные, а какие у нее спектакли...... Все чем делиться с нами наша Аллачка нравиться абсолютно всем; детям, родителям, коллегам. Я проводила праздник "Бусы маме соберем", родители были очень довольны, в средней группе мы плыли на корабле -отличный праздник, в подготовительной была прогулка по парку тоже все остались довольны.Не перестану говорить СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ! АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА ВЫ НАШ НАСТАВНИК, УЧИТЕЛЬ И ДРУГ!_

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## ybayba

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна только что перевела денежки , последние цифры: 7990. Очень бы хотелось получить сценарий "Прогулка по парку". С нетерпением ожидаю! Адрес тот же  ybayba@mail.ru  С уважением, Светлана.  :Aga:

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## Nika_777

> _Да вы правы, Аллы Анатольевны песни, танцы, ее праздники, очень интересные, а какие у нее спектакли...... Все чем делиться с нами наша Аллачка нравиться абсолютно всем; детям, родителям, коллегам. Я проводила праздник "Бусы маме соберем", родители были очень довольны, в средней группе мы плыли на корабле -отличный праздник, в подготовительной была прогулка по парку тоже все остались довольны.Не перестану говорить СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ! АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА ВЫ НАШ НАСТАВНИК, УЧИТЕЛЬ И ДРУГ!_


Полностью согласна, что Алла Анатольевна, прекрасный Наставник и Учитель!Получила сценарии, это чудо и огромный клад для меня.
Большое спасибо за Ваш огромный вклад, не только в детей, но и в специалистов!!! :Thank You:

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## ybayba

Добрый вечер Алла Анатольевна! Получила ваш сценарий " Прогулка по парку", очень понравился и я обязательно воспользуюсь им в подготовительной группе.Но ведь аппетит приходит во время еды, и захотелось мне попробовать  "Две звезды"! Редко работаю с родителями, честно сказать побаиваюсь, но ведь когда то надо начинать?   ybayba@mail.ru  Светлана

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

В этом году использовали сценарий "Путешествие на кораблике" в средних группах. Сценарий очень трогательный, деткам понятный, стихи очень подходят по возрасту. Как всегда у Аллы Анатольевны всё очень эстетично и гармонично. Спасибо!
Долго думали как оформить сам кораблик. В последний день решили сделать из подручных материалов. Получился кораблик из мягких модулей. Детки сразу восприняли саму идею с большим интересом. Группы у нас небольшие, поэтому "посадка" и "высадка" из кораблика не приводили к большой суете, а весь праздник прошел в движении, что деткам всегда нравится.
[img]http://*********ru/8043560m.jpg[/img]
Ещё использовали инсценировку песни "Зверята потерялись". Чудесно и трогательно смотрится вся песня, особенно, когда в конце все детки кричат: "Мама!"
[img]http://*********ru/8050731m.jpg[/img]
Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!!!

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> ...
> Ещё использовали инсценировку песни "Зверята потерялись". Чудесно и трогательно смотрится вся песня, особенно, когда в конце все детки кричат: "Мама!"
> ...


О! Согласна! "КАК ЗВЕРЯТА ПОТЕРЯЛИСЬ" - это!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Дети просто обожают эту песню! С каким чувством, с каким настроем, с какими эмоциями исполняли! И это - СРЕДНЯЯ группа!!!!! 
Бесконечно благодарна Алле Анатольевне за то, что дала детям через песню пережить столько эмоций!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------


## Олюшки

Алла Анатольевна, огромное-преогромное, душевное спасибо! Из одного сценария "Две звезды" у меня получилось 3 сценария! Что-то добавляла, переставляла, но канва шла Ваша. Алла Анатольевна, учусь-учусь-учусь у Вас. Всего Вам доброго!!!

----------

aichka (10.02.2016)

----------

